

Show HN: Mindura – Data driven flashcards (mindura.com) - zotez
https://mindura.com

======
zotez
Finished setting up and bootstrapping my little side project. Would love to
get some feedback, thoughts and ideas.

I originally built it for myself to boost my own memorization speed while I
was learning a new language. I am hopeful that it can turn into something that
others can benefit from.

If anyone is interested in spending more time and actually trying out the
service please use the "contact us" option and I'll set you up with a free
account (as long as I don't get too many requests :P)

Thanks!

------
nkangoh
Thought: Why would anyone use this when they could use Anki for free?

~~~
zotez
Great thought!

Anki for iphone is not free and to me a flashcard system needs to be available
on mobile devices. Thus I somewhat consider competing against Anki's iphone
app since my service works anywhere as long as there's an internet connection.

Hope that makes sense :)

